# Saffy Agility Videos + National Show Videos + Pics



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's Paris' sister -Lottie 

She went Bitch CC at the Nationals, and RBOB 


























Had to get some ringside pictures, as my batteries died


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Before !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

and Lotties cousin, Magnum


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay! At last I see some better pics of Paris' litter sister! Ugh, I'm ITCHING to tweak her groom though, she looks dumpy, and I KNOW she isn't...

Now, if only my bandwidth wasn't used up I could see the vids too... *waits for more pics*


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Baby Puppy Dog


















Puppy Dog


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Junior Dog and Res Dog CC


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

BOB Dog, he was a GIANT lol


















Puppy Bitch from the first video


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And the miniature baby puppy who is from the same breeder as the miniature I handled


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy during Down Stays for Obedience ... awwww










Collecting a Ribbon lol










In the 'winners' line up lol -I got 3rd by less than a second from 1st


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

great job ! I like the pictures and video. You and saffy did a great job in agility. She has so MUCH HAIR !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> great job ! I like the pictures and video. You and saffy did a great job in agility. She has so MUCH HAIR !


More videos to come of the standards in the ring 

And if I can find one more agility video, of me running her, in my pinstripe suit ! haha what a sight lol

Yes! She does have a fair bit of hair lol ... there were 3 poodle breeders that said, what a lovely puppy you have! How old ?

lol... umm, 5 1/2 

5 1/2 months ?

haha


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Our run in obedience





She freaked at something as we entered the ring, so wasn't happy, and waited as we started to heel, on both runs. That's why she didn't present on the recall, which she never does ! lol 

I built her confidence up for the sit/stays and down/stays, so she was much happier being in the ring after that.

It was just disappointing, as the previous weekend, I won obedience, on 74 pts (75) with my docked point being when I stuffed up a left turn!
So I had high hopes :smow:

But ah well, things happen! I was pleased though at her heelwork, she always enjoys that (=


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Jack,

Please come train all of my dogs. 

lol

One thing I noticed... Saffy looks like she LOVES doing obedience with you, smiling and wagging the whole time!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Just pay for the airfare and I'll be there! haha

That's what I love about Obedience with her, she is so happy doing it (=
Sooo many dogs here in NZ, aren't happy, and they just go around the ring because "they have to"

It's slowly changing, emphasis on the slowly lol 
But the more positive trainers out there, and instructors too, the more people will see, and hopefully try and change.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Bitch CC at the Prelude Show
Puppy Bitch went BOB here


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great videos! Watching these has probably make me late for work.. oops! Gotta reply quick!

That first white bitch looks off to me.. something about the jacket, too much jacket and not enough topknot is making her look more like an egg than a pear to me.. idk.

GREAT agility run! Only beat by border collies? I wouldn't feel too bad.. they have to be touch comp!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

So Inspiring! I just love how Saffy is glued to your side when she heels. Just beautiful! Her eyes are on you the whole time.

I love it how you release her too. I want Zulee to jump up with excitement when she finishes too. 

Fantastic photos and videos.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks ! I just make it as fun as possible, and she just loves it (=

oh no... I just looked to see which photos they uploaded for BOB pics.. and apparently out of the 30 or so pics they took, there wasn't one that didn't make me look stoned or bewildered ...

and perhaps I should've gotten a haircut ..oops lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah, the Einstein look is good for you Jack


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Have to agree !!! He looks more like Beethoven to me though : ))) ! 

His top-knot is lovely and lively, no doubt about that !!!!!! : )))))

Jak - thanks for sharing !!!! It was so interesting to see NZ spoos and it was so much fun watching you and Saffy in the obedience ring : ))))) !!!!! She is such a smart, and beautiful and happy dog !!!! : ))))))))) Just ADORABLE !!!

Wishing you that elusive "75" next time since you both so deserve it :first:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Have to agree !!! He looks more like Beethoven to me though : ))) !


Wishpoo, that's too funny, because I was also thinking he looked like some Romantic composer...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha dear Feral - maybe you and me are just "die hard romantics"  LOL

I always forget to ask you where did you get your beautiful black spoo ???: )))

You can PM me if you like : )))


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all the great pics and videos. 
I so enjoyed watching the agility and obedience videos. Cbrand says "all poodles should be sparkly in their work" and I love that description. You definitely had Saffy sparkling! Nice work!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lmao you guys are too funny !
Nevertheless I am getting a haircut on Thursday.. I am sick of it, too long ! lol

Yes! I love that about Saffy, and love what cbrand said, it should be true !
So many poodles just aren't poodles anymore.. with the majority of 'breeders' here in NZ breeding this or that, and not actually understanding the standard ... same even goes to people who show and breed.. I couldn't believe what some of them were telling me :wacko: ! lol


----------

